# Sugar and Spice bickering?



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Sugar and Spice usually get along. They're really closely bonded, and when I take Spice out of the cage, Sugar freaks out and doesn't stop screaming until I return Spice.
But tonight when we were getting ready for bed, they were both heading up to the perch they sleep on and Spice bit Sugar  
Spice kind of pushed her and bit the back of her neck (not hard enough to hurt Sugar thankfully). After they settled down they preened each other like usual and fell asleep together on the perch.
This is the first time I've seen them not get along. Is this normal or should I be concerned? I don't want poor one-legged Sugar to be bullied  but I also don't want to separate them because they're so bonded. What does everyone think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

In my albeit limited experience, a certain amount of bickering is normal. BFF's Lilly and Calla would squabble over who got to take a bath first, or who got the swing. (And they would definitely mug each other over millet.) I have also noticed more bickering when one or both of a pair of bonded birds is stressed.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

lbeckman said:


> In my albeit limited experience, a certain amount of bickering is normal. BFF's Lilly and Calla would squabble over who got to take a bath first, or who got the swing. (And they would definitely mug each other over millet.) I have also noticed more bickering when one or both of a pair of bonded birds is stressed.


I've never had a pair of birds housed together before, so I guess I learn something new every day!
It just breaks my heart seeing Sugar picked on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Even with my bonded pair, they occasionally squabble, although usually it's just the verbals. 
Once you get your new cage and they have some more perching options it might ease any tension they may have. 
Just keep an eye on them as you are doing. It could just be that they are a little stressed. They haven't been with you long at all and have been through big changes in a short amount of time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The previous posters are correct. Even among closely bonded birds you will see a bit of "bickering".

Continue to monitor them.
As Therm said, it sounds as though everything will be fine one they have their new cage and perches. *


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks everyone.
The cage arrived today but its so heavy I can't move it on my own! I'll set it up tonight and hopefully they'll be much happier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbara* (Feb 22, 2016)

I bet they will be happier in a larger cage and lots of perches and Varity with those types of perches. I have three types of wood perches and a wood ladder and 2 JD company sanded perches to help keep the nails in good condition.. I find they change position throughout the day and then I let them out later and they are happy although it can be harder to get them back in the cage in the evening. 

I would not separate them and I have found all budgie squabble a little and then get over it. Try giving them honey sticks, lettuce and millet along with a varied seed and pellet diet and they will be happier.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Morgan, I agree. They are stressed and in a smaller cage than usual right now, so I think after a few more weeks with you and in their new cage, they will be just fine :hug: 

They are precious little birds, be sure to update us when they're in their new cage! :2thumbs:


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you  I'm setting up the cage today. 
Should I consider adding sticks from my apple trees as perches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Have you owned the apple trees your whole life so you are aware they were never sprayed with pesticides? They are safe to use as long as they have never been sprayed :thumbsup: 

Be sure to scrub the branches with vinegar and bake them in the oven for a little bit, there's some more information on that in the DIY forum section 

I can't wait to see the cage all set up! :jumping:


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Have you owned the apple trees your whole life so you are aware they were never sprayed with pesticides? They are safe to use as long as they have never been sprayed :thumbsup:
> 
> Be sure to scrub the branches with vinegar and bake them in the oven for a little bit, there's some more information on that in the DIY forum section
> 
> I can't wait to see the cage all set up! :jumping:


Yeah, they've never been sprayed with anything  thanks for the tip! I'll definitely use some in their new cage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I can't wait to see their new cage.  Once they settle down I'm sure they'll be very happy.


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

As usual the guys here give the best feedback and advice. 
I've had two birds for a few years - except Honey, after Bobby died, as she was too old to get a friend for, but I like them to have company.
My two babies are about 4 months old and do bicker a bit, especially the bath, millet and big swing, but they do love each other, and it shows when they are out, calling ea hbother if they can't see the other and flying in formation, which is fabulous.
The bigger cage will be super for them. X


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Have you owned the apple trees your whole life so you are aware they were never sprayed with pesticides? They are safe to use as long as they have never been sprayed :thumbsup:
> 
> Be sure to scrub the branches with vinegar and bake them in the oven for a little bit, there's some more information on that in the DIY forum section
> 
> I can't wait to see the cage all set up! :jumping:


Well, I've got the cage all set up but the sticks are too big to fit in the oven! We're currently having a really bad storm so I can't put them out in the sun to dry.
Any other suggestions? I've already cleaned them with vinegar.
Edit: my vet said plum branches are safe, but the list of unsafe woods on this site says plum is toxic. Which should I trust? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I would say it's always better to be safe than sorry, and not use the branches when in doubt  

With regards to drying the sticks, I'm not sure which alternatives you could use--perhaps someone else will have some suggestions, as I'm drawing a blank


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

I decided to use only apple branches. Better safe than sorry! 
I still need to add a few more perches and a swing, but here's the cage!








I was worried Sugar might not feel comfortable up high, but she flew right to the top to be near Spice 
Even with all this space, they're determined to be right next to each other :001_rolleyes:

I'm very excited about their new mansion! It's almost as tall as I am!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Morgan, that looks great! I love their new mansion, just as I'm sure they love it, too  

Congrats on setting up the big cage! :clap:


----------

